# Nail Clippers Questions



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looking for a good high quality nail clipper to clip my dogs nails, appreciate recommendations. Also, how long in general do you find a good quality nail clipper will last. I realize a big factor is how often the nails are clipped etc. but in general for one dog. Thanks.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought ones that look like this, 3 years ago and they still are in great shape. I trim 10 dogs and 5 cats nails every 2 weeks with these.

Edit to add: We use the same kind at my vet clinic and trim around 100 dogs nails a day.


----------



## Waggintails (Jan 13, 2014)

I use a cordless dremel tool with a drum sander.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Damon'sMom said:


> I bought ones that look like this, 3 years ago and they still are in great shape. I trim 10 dogs and 5 cats nails every 2 weeks with these.
> 
> Edit to add: We use the same kind at my vet clinic and trim around 100 dogs nails a day.


We have the larger version of the clippers Damon'sMom has. 
Had it for years - an excellent product! 

We also have a similar clipper made by "Mars" 
which, personally, I prefer. 

If you're looking for a clipper (as opposed to a grinder) 
you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the millers forge shown, but I don't like it. I much prefer the smaller millers forge on all my dogs and especially on my large dog. It is very sharp and easy to maneuver. When you cut a dog's nail, try cutting it in three sections: the top right above the quick and both sides of the quick. Take small snips as the dog will feel little to no pressure thus causing less stress and no panic. Here is a video to explain it better. Once a week is a good routine. I found it easier for the dog to get use to if you did maybe one paw a day. The more you expose them to it, the less anxious they will feel about it. I always use a food rewarding system. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM4HQDb1Ef0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cq5X8aV95E


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Great information and help especially Hector4 and the videos, thank you all for the responses, appreciate it.


----------

